
South Korea response to Coronavirus appears effective - blacksqr
https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/health-environment/article/3074469/coronavirus-south-korea-cuts-infection-rate-without
======
blacksqr
I suggest Biden needs to start presidenting now instead of waiting possibly
until January; he can show leadership by announcing he will no longer actively
campaign against Sanders, and coordinating with Bloomberg to get information
and resources where they're most needed now. He can start by trying to bring
the South Korean model to the US.

